# Do you know about Copycat recipes?



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Do you know about the website for copycat recipes? If you don't then heres the link:
http://www.allfreecopycatrecipes.com/

You can get lost in the amount of recipes there are on this site.
There are free down loadable "books" with recipes for things like girlscout cookies, brand name goods in grocery stores,etc.

Why go out to a restaurant and spend a bunch of money when you can make it at home?

Just thought you all would like it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My wife has a whole list of copycat recipes, but I bet she'll tear through that web link just the same! Thanks.

She makes a bloomin' onion and dip that you would swear came straight from the Outback Steakhouse. It might even be better. She also makes homemade turtles that started out from a Fannie May turtle "clone" recipe that are definitely better than what you get from Fannie May (not to mention way less expensive).


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I love KFC coleslaw. I have the recipe somewhere... it's about 97% close to what KFC sells.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

lol good. glad you all like it. I'm looking forward to trying some of the salad dressing recipes. I can do the basic ones but not the fancy restaurant ones. Now I can give them a try. I also want to try the fig and fruit newtons. I like them so I'm glad theres a recipe.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Years ago when we ate at Shoney's..I loved the beef and cabbage soup.
And decided it was just too simple so made it at home.
The ingredients include ground beef, onions, tomatoes, and cabbage.
Add a little mixture of tomato sauce and water, salt, and pepper and it is a good, easy, inexpensive soup.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Another good source of copycat recipes is on recipelink.com. I like how the copycat recipes are arranged alphabetically by restaurant. http://www.recipelink.com/copycat/key/new


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the links. I use a lot of copycat recipes and most of them are pretty close. The one thing I have never been able to find that tastes anything close is Skyline Chili. Lots of people swear their recipe is very close- They're not. They are good, but not Skyline.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

https://www.topsecretrecipes.com/home.php

This one looks really close:
https://www.topsecretrecipes.com/KFC-Cole-Slaw-Recipe.html


----------

